#   >      2011

## Litva

.
  ,     .
       ,     .  :Speaking: 
         ,    .
 ,  ,     !!!

     (  )
    .
  (  ):
101 10
101 20
101 30
101 40
    :
101 01,02,03,04,05,06,07,08

   ,          ???
101 11, 101 21, 101 31...   
101 12, 101 22, 101 32...    
101 13, 101 23, 101 33...  
 ..

        .   ,          , ..       n-????

----------


## Litva

106 (  )
:
106 10
106 20
106 30
106 40
      ,     .
:
106 31 310/410   
106 32 320/420  
106 33 330/430  .
106 34 340/440  .

  ? ..      ,      ???

:  106 23   **   -  ???? :EEK!: 
 ,        ???


  .    !!!!!  :No:

----------


## SD.

(17.11.2010)

----------


## Litva

SD,
   ,        :yes:  :Redface:

----------


## Litva

?????
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lagodich

> ?????


      ,      (,       ).        ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Litva

lagodich,
  ,     ,    - ( ).
          .
     ,    .
,      ,    !!!   :Frown:

----------


## SD.

20.10.2010  42-2.2-08/52 "         " 
  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Litva

, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Litva

,     :Embarrassment: 
,,     ""      ???
..
1 501...
2 501..
3 501..
4 501..
5 501..
6 501..
7 501..
8 501..
  -      ???

----------


## 03



----------


## Litva

*03*, .
  ???

----------


## 03



----------


## 03



----------


## Litva

,,     . 101 08???      101 09???
  - ???

----------


## Litva

> ,,     . 101 08???      101 09???
>   - ???


   ,  .     ,..  :
    	0.108.53.000


 :Big Grin: 

   2.  . (  ).
    201 ,     .
, , (  )):
*201*           (.. 2  3  .)
*202*        (..  1  .)
 201 04   201 34        .
:
      5  .           .      ??  , ??

----------


## lagodich

201:

"020121000        ,          ,         ,    ..."

     20134:

 18     -    .

----------


## lagodich

202      148. -    .

----------


## Litva

> "020121000        ,          ,         ,    ..."


   .
   .
   :
1 201 01 (.-  )
2 201 01
       ?
 , 
1 201 01  1 202 11 (-   )

1 201 01  1 201 21.
       ..

----------


## Litva

( ): http://salonokon.narod.ru/table_220206.htm
 :Speaking:

----------


## lagodich

, :
1 20101 -> 1 20121
2 20101 -> 2 20111
3 20101 -> 3 20111

----------


## Litva

.
  202     ???

----------


## lagodich

: 202       .
    .   ,    .

----------


## Litva

.   ,   .

----------


## Litva

*lagodich*, 
 ,.
      ,        .
*3* 201 01 - ..   ( .   .) 
*3* 201 02 - .-    (        ??)

  :
            3  ???
      (      , -    )

    , -          :Frown:

----------


## Litva

:
   ,       , ..     ,     - 
0 105 06 340    0 105 06 440,          0 105 06 000????

----------


## lagodich

1) 3 20101 - . ,    ,    "" (..        )    
    3 20102 - . ,    ,    .
        "3"  18 .


2)  148 "       ,       ,          ."

----------


## Litva

*lagodich*,    :yes:

----------

:Speaking: [/QUOTE]

.    .. ,    2010        .

----------


## Litva

,    .      ,  ,   .

----------


## Ed2005

,   - .  2004    122-   .         ,   2005     .         (  -   ).

----------


## Plesen~

> ,      ?


,  11.01.2011

----------


## Plesen~

231 .   48 ..        ...

----------


## Voque

> ,  11.01.2011


..    ?

----------


## Plesen~

,            ...
*
Voque*,    ,

----------


## 123456

, ., -              ?

----------


## Litva

, , .             :Frown: 
   20134 -    208 .

----------

,     ?   ...

----------


## Litva

,

----------

,      174   " " .
     ...

   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Litva

,         :Wow: 
     ,    :
   ...    "...".
   -???
    "         .."       .     "0"   :Frown:

----------


## Litva

,       .

----------

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

,        30  2008   148,    , (20.01.2011)       "          "  6  2010   162,    02-06-07/5396  29  2010  

http://www1.minfin.ru/common/img/upl...ot29122010.zip

----------


## Litva

:Smilie: 
    .

----------


## 77

...  -  

 .   2011            (   .  )

       157?

----------

77,         ?   ?

         ().                    2011 .

----------


## andryus

> ...  -  
> 
>  .   2011            (   .  )
> 
>        157?


     ,   (      ).      .
       2011 .      ,    ,      ,     ,        ( -  ).   2    .       ,      ,  . 
      2011     , ..        (   ),   ,         100000 .       ,       . , ,      ,

----------


## 77

andryus, .




> 2011 .


    ,     ....  ,   - 
  :          01  2011.




> ,    ,      ,     ,        ( -  ).   2    .       ,      ,  . 
>       2011     , ..        (   ),   ,         100000 .       ,       . , ,      ,


         2010. (    )         ( ,       ).  -       ,  ..   ,    . 

  ()  ,  ,  .
 ,       (..         ). 

    :        157?

----------


## andryus

> ,     ....  ,   -


      ,           (  )




> ,       (..         ).


  :Big Grin: 




> :        157?


              ,   162  174           ?

----------


## daxler

?  148     .

----------


## Plesen~

?            ? 
      4  -       (157)    -   162,     (174)    (183)
       157 ( " ", N 8, 19.01.2011),  10        01.01.2011,              9   :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

,             ,        :Frown:

----------


## Voque

.. 1-      ..   /,  /..      2010... 

 ,  ?  ?

----------


## Voque

:Frown:

----------


## Litva

*Voque*,     2005  (      ),    2 ,     ( ).
    .        , .
         1

----------


## daxler

> .. 1-      ..   /,  /..      2010... 
> 
>  ,  ?  ?


 1-    ( 11 )          ,             " " =)

    (  )   , ..       .
 19     (  )      .

       157,      ,      30 .        .
  157   ,     01.01.11.      148.         ""   148 .
    157    .

----------

,   -  157.

----------


## margo46

162  -        ,       162.        162  2011 .

----------


## lavvvw

...1  8 -          .   7-  6- - 8    (((((((((((

----------

> ,  -   , -    ...
> 
>      ,


      " -  - ".            ( -     )?

----------


## zhns

> ...1  8 -          .   7-  6- - 8    (((((((((((


   1- ?   ?

----------

,    7-    2003  ( - ),       .    ,         .   ( ) -   8-,      .

----------


## Plesen~

> 162  -        ,       162.        162  2011 .


  162     "1"  "3"  .. ,  ,      1    ? :Smilie:      ""     "1","2"  "3" ?    174?

----------


## Plesen~

> " -  - ".            ( -     )?


  ,       ,

----------

> ,       ,


  -    - ? ;-)
  ,    ,     ?

----------

,      ,     (  ,       )

----------


## Plesen~

*,*    ?      ,         ,     ,   ?

----------


## Plesen~

> -    - ? ;-)
>   ,    ,     ?


   ,     ,  ,            , (  ) +

----------


## Plesen~

> -    - ? ;-)
>   ,    ,     ?


 ...
          ,        ,     ,           ...

    , -      ,  -    ,  ..

----------


## Plesen~

-          ,     ,        ,         ...       ,    ,    ,      ...     ,    ,         ,       ,  ...
       ,    ,       ,      -

----------

> 162     "1"  "3"  .. ,  ,      1    ?     ""     "1","2"  "3" ?    174?


  ,      ...  1    .  :Smilie:

----------

- Plesen~,     ,    .




> .. ...       ,         , ...  
>  ,     ,   ,    ,        ,  ,    ...  , ** ,    ,     ,       ,    ,  -     ?    , -,    -   ,


    "  " (    ) - , ,       , ?




> ,     ,  ,            , (  ) +


             .      ?

1.            -   ,          ?    ,     .   ,     ,   "         ".  ?       ?

2.            -      , ,     , -      ("         "),     ,        .            ?    ,   .    .          -  ?        ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,      ...  1    .


 
        : 
* 162*

150.     ,              ()       ,  ,         ,         .


                     ( )          050600000    .

  174
 050400000  () :

171.      () ,       :

  ()  ,          ( - )      ,         050400000  ()  (050400100, 050400600, 050400700)        050700000    ;

----------


## Plesen~

162       ,    174    ,      ..   ,      -           ,   ..

----------


## 77

,      ,      .     ,  ,       . 

  :

        .    ,      .
,  ,     --  ,    , .     (  ,   ).    .
       ,    (+-).
   -       ,    --         .     . ..      168   - " ,    ".  
    ,  "    ,    ,       ".      .
,  ,         ,      ,  ,        , , .  .

----------

162    ?       162      .      148?

----------

157 ,  148    .

----------


## BorisG

> 157 ,  148    .


,      .  :Wink: 
    19.01.11.
148   .  :Wink:

----------

,  183   ?

----------

(  )

----------


## BorisG

> ,  183   ?


 :Wow: 
  ,     ,         . 
     ,  ,  10    . 
       .

----------


## _

.    ,       157  29 ?

----------

> 1- ?   ?


  , -  1 7  8  ,        ?

----------


## Litva

,    . 
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

, ,        ..

----------


## andryus

> , -  1 7  8  ,        ?


      1,  7     ,  ,  7  ,   .     7   .   8 ,      1,    :



> ,   157 ,    162, 174, 183, 191, 173,     .       ,          ,   ,          .
>    .2 "1: 8",     .       "1: 8" .1,       .    (     )        .

----------


## andryus

.  2011      ""   ,  2011        (   2010   ).   ,     ..   ,       .   2011  ,        (    83-  ,   )   2011       .    ,        (   -),     ,      .
   .   2011        ,     ,   ,         , ..   .    ?

----------


## BorisG

> 


....    ()  .
    ,    ,  ,     ?  . 
 .       -   ?

----------

andryus,      ,   83-    ,   -   .    83-,  .33  19

----------


## Litva_

> , ,        ..


,       ( ,   ),       ,  .   ,       ???    , ..      ,    ,   .
    ,     ,   ,  ,    ,   ,    ,   .
,,     ,    :
 ,      ))))       .

----------


## andryus

> ....    ()  .
>     ,    ,  ,     ?  . 
>  .       -   ?


    .       .
1.       (     )         1,     .  ,    ,   1       8 ,  7     (   ).          ,      ,     ,   1       (       ).         .  ,        7   8,  .       8 ,  ?
2.    ,  -?  -      ,   1         5.  1  .          .    ,  ,     ,       ,     .   ,      1 .
       ,   "" 

PS.        .      ,      .

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> ...      ,   83-    ,   -   ...


..."  " - ,     , , "  ",      ""?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,       ( ,   ),       ,  ..


     ,    ,      ,       ,
        ,         ,         ,         (      )..        ?
,  20104000  20134000 -  ,        ,    ,          " ",   ?   ?    ?           ,

----------


## Plesen~

> 1     (162),     "  "
> 
> buh.ru/newsDescr-7109
> 
>               1     .


   ,

----------


## andryus

> ,


 ,     2 ,     .    .             .    ,  ,      ,

----------

-,  .        .    ,   ...

----------


## BorisG

> . .


 ,  ,   ,   , -,   ,        ,  -,     .




> 1.       (     )         1,     .


   " ".




> ,     ,


 :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
     ,        .




> 2.    ,  -?


 ,       , ,    . 
      ,       . 
,    .       ? 




> -


    ,       ,     .     . 
       .  .  :Razz:  
 .      ,  1,   ,      ,            .
 ,  ,       .

----------

> ,       ( ,   ),       ,  .   ,       ???    , ..      ,    ,   .


,   ,        ,  .                   .

----------

,     ,     ,   .        ,     .

----------

,    ? - -  !   ,         ,     ,   , , .

  - !

----------


## .

, -      ?      01.01.2011.?          2011?     ?        20.   40.,    2011?

----------

162    27 01 2011

----------

?

----------



----------

> ?

----------

,         ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,         ...


  ?    ,      ..

----------


## SD.

> , -      ?      01.01.2011.?          2011?     ?        20.   40.,    2011?


    .  :Wink: 
     ,       .

----------


## zhns

. 
    : 
     ,           .     .         ?     ,       ?

----------


## .

,   .   ,   ,         ,    ?

----------


## Rat1972

100%     2011  - 20  40 ?

----------


## .

> 100%     2011  - 20  40 ?


  ,  20.,    40.   157   ,   01.01.2011.       20..  40..   .   !

----------

?           ,       (  )....      :Frown:

----------

?  :    183.   ?       ,      ,    "0"   .    01.01.11        183

----------

[QUOTE= ;53140721]      


   ?

----------


## 13

.          ,   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> !


 :yes:

----------

[QUOTE=;53141168]


> ?


     ,   (,    )   ,      ,       ,    .     .     ,  .  ,      ,     .     ?????????

----------


## geklavdiya

> ( ): http://salonokon.narod.ru/table_220206.htm


    ...._148162.rar

----------


## geklavdiya

> ,  20.,    40.   157   ,   01.01.2011.       20..  40..   .   !


  "   " 2,  2011 .   :


                 .


        .
1.              :
   40 000 .      100        ;
   40 000 .           .

2.    :
       40 000 .      100        ;
       40 000 .           ;
     3000 . ,     ,  ,   ;
        3000  40 000 .      100        .


      :
     40 000 .      100        ;
     40 000 .           .
,       ,          ,      ,     .

   ,    ..  ...

----------


## _



----------

.      ,  ,    .    .

----------


## Rat1972

,       20  40 ,     2010,      2011...   ,       20  40 ,     2010...      ...

----------


## .

> ,       20  40 ,     2010,      2011...   ,       20  40 ,     2010...      ...


      .       .     .

----------

173      01.02.2011 .  19658

----------


## Ed2005

> ?  :    183.   ?       ,      ,    "0"   .    01.01.11        183


,     183,          -  (,  ).     . ,      . ,    1                ,     .

----------

> 173      01.02.2011 .  19658


    -13 (0301008)   -51  -53 ?       05 .0504421     . 0504401?    0504425      -60  -61 ? 
  : ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## margo46

!          -  .0503173     ?

----------


## Plesen~

*margo46*,   " ",     0503173,    2010    ,    ..
 ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

,    ,         ,     ,      , ,      ,          ,   500 - ,       , 
         ,   500 .     ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> 


  ?     ?
   124  28.01.2011 ,    500 .       :Frown:  
      ? , ,  17          ...

----------


## margo46

-  ?   ? -     ..

----------


## Rat1972

? 
  (124)      (        ).
                                 ,           ,        124  28  2011.

----------

430 -         ,             .            21050900?   ?

----------


## Plesen~

,  100  124      ,          ...

 2261  31  2010
          ,       ,

----------


## Plesen~

> ? , ,  17          ...


    ? ,     ,       ...   ,        -  ,       ,
  " "..   ,           ?     , ,.       ,             -       ,    ...

----------


## Plesen~

> 430 -         ,             .            21050900?   ?


     ,       ..

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
     ,     ,  - ,          ( ,   ),       2261  31  2010  ? 
       : "        100  25  2011.  124  28  2011.     ""   8  2011 . __    .  ,           .XLS   "-1"
".
    ,         (  ..),        ,         Excel,               (      :Wow:  
,         ,  , ,    2261      :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

,  -      -    ,     , ,     ..       ,   ..

----------


## Plesen~

> ,         (  ..),        ,         Excel,               (      
> ,


       ,  ,    ... 

 - ...      500  524 ,...
  21942...             :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
 :Frown:  -, ,  ? 
   ,  ,      ?

----------


## Plesen~

""   4-5   ,   -      ,   ,   15      ...

----------


## Rat1972

> - ...      500  524 ,...


          ?    ,    ,           ( ,      ,  ,   -   -  , ).

----------


## Plesen~

,   200,

----------


## Plesen~

,
  ,    ,   ,  ,  ,  ...     -    ,   .      ,  500 .-    ,   ,        ,

----------


## Plesen~

2010    ,   ?      .  - ..

----------

-  10120       200  500 .?

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> 2010    ,   ?      .  - ..


                -         :Wow: 
,       ,  ,     ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
 -    ,   500  -      ?

----------


## Plesen~

,    ..      ,             ,        ,       "2", ...        ,          ,

----------

, , .    . 
   -     (((

----------

> "   " 2,  2011 .   :
> 
> 
>                  .
> 
> 
>         .
> 1.              :
>    40 000 .      100        ;
> ...


     .   ,   .
 : "     1  2010 .  157            ( ),   ,     ,   ,  ()      ...."       157.

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ,    ..      ,             ,        ,       "2", ...        ,          ,


.
  ,  ,      ,           2 (  ).  ,       ...

----------


## Plesen~

,     ..  ..

----------

,      ,      ?

----------


## _

-  ,    ,      .

----------


## lagodich

> -  ,    ,


 1  2011          ,       .  ,                ""     ,    .

----------


## +++

> ,     ..  ..


   .
    .
               ...
             ...
..        ,             ...       ...     :Frown: 
           " "

----------

> *margo46*,   " ",     0503173,    2010    ,    ..
>  ..


. 191 :Smilie: ))))))))

----------


## margo46

> . 191))))))))


     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## margo46

"" :
1.           31.12.2010
2.  .833   
3.       
4.        01.01.2011?
 173 ,    ,     ...

----------


## Plesen~

> "" :
> 1.           31.12.2010
> .


*margo46*,     ..31.12.2010??

----------


## Rat1972

*+++*, 



> " "


, . 
              : "      ()         , -   , , , ,      ,     ,    ,     .
*       ,  -   (),  ,    , - ,        .*"
, ,   ,          :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> 


  ""   . 
           ?
    . 
      . 




> , ,   ,


     .
     ,         ,       .

----------


## Plesen~

,     ..      ,           (           ),          ,      -  - ,   ,    ,        ...

----------


## Rat1972

*BorisG*, 



> ?
>     .


.          ,        ,   ,  -  (       :Abuse:  )
    ,  , ,         -     ,    -   ,       ,   .         .

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 
, ,    -   ...
   - , , -     .             :Wow:

----------


## margo46

> *margo46*,     ..31.12.2010??


      ( 31.12.2010  01.01.2011)     .       ,  .   129- ( -  !!!) :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

,    ,            ,     ...

----------


## Litva

,      (  )
 206 00 560 (   )
 304 06 730  (  .    )

 :
_       ,   .    ,          .   ,  .     . (  "")_

 ,     ,    ?    "    "???

----------

Litva,       ...  :Smilie: 

 ,      ,       ...

   ,    . !

----------


## Litva

> ,      ,       ...


 -  ,     :Frown:       ...    ,        ,     (((

----------


## Litva

2:
_"         .,   ."_
 304 06 830 (.  .)
 201 11 610 (( .-  .  



      .,   -,     ..
 304 06 830
 201 11 610

   ,     :Wow: 

  , !    ???
1.   ,      ( ).
2. -      .
3.  :
 206 34 560
 304 06 730 
 (,   ,     ,   -  -)
4.     201 11      .
5.  :
 304 06 830
 201 11 610

(.. ,,      ,   )

     ???   ,     .

----------


## Plesen~

> (.. ,,      ,   )
> 
>      ???   ,     .


   ... 
             ,   ..

----------


## Litva

> ... 
>              ,   ..


     -   ?

----------

28  2010 . N 190




......
 213      

    ,        ,   :
.......
......... ,        :
-     ,         ,      (              ,       ,                );

       .....

----------

?   ,    ,       .   .   ...

 .   .   .

----------

-!   -?    ,   !    ?

----------

.     4  2011 .  N 19713.

----------

quote]      .    4  2011 .  N 19713.[/quote] ?       "  "

----------

183      " "

----------


## margo46

.      162 (  ),     , ..  162   ?   157 - ...  ...?

----------


## Plesen~

> .      162 (  ),     , ..  162   ?


  ... 
   - *538* ,  ,        ,   ,  500 .(  )     ,     01.01.2011 ..

*.120 *                , ....,      , 
* 157*  .3  ,  ,     ,       , **           ...
  ,       (    )   ...

----------


## Plesen~

,    162  ""            , ...
             ...

 174 "...  -        )  ,...             .."
 129-,              ,    ..   ...

----------


## Rat1972

- 26 ",    "?  ,         ,    ?   :Wow:

----------


## Litva

*Rat1972*,        26  :yes:

----------


## 13

> - 26 ",    "?  ,         ,    ?


        ?

----------


## Plesen~

..    75%    ..      ...

----------


## margo46

> - 26 ",    "?  ,         ,    ?


   36   -  !

----------


## Rat1972

*Plesen~*, 



> ..    75%    ..      ...


   -   ...           "   ",    ...?  :Lupa:

----------


## Rat1972

*margo46*, 



> 36   -  !


...          /  26 -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## margo46

> *margo46*, ...          /  26 -


    -  .   26   .

----------


## _

1 ,       1"."        .     1"."            .  ..     .   , .      148     . ( ,     ) :EEK!:

----------


## Plesen~

*
44. *     ,      0105*20*000    ** , 010530000   -    ,           .

----------


## Plesen~

45.     ,   ** ,  **      :..
        010538340        
   020834660 ..,030234730

----------


## Plesen~

46.     **      ( )...
       010538340 
  020834660, 030234730 , 0105*39*440

----------


## Litva

, ,      ,     0504833???

----------

> , ,      ,     0504833???


.

----------

,     ,     . :    ,    ()       ?  , ,        .  7-  ?    .   ,  , ,      .      ,     ,    ,       BDE.     ,         ,  !

----------

,     , ...

----------


## Zv

, !   ,    2011  .    1  2011 .     ,  - .   .   ?         ?

----------

